

Beware Book Learning - kevbin
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2009/10/beware-book-learning.html

======
psyklic
The author is rather nitpicky, and in my opinion overly so. At a beginner's
level, teaching students to break down problems into solvable pieces, then
using functions or methods to implement each piece is a sufficient
introduction to modular programming. I feel that the concepts behind writing
modular programs come naturally, especially when you see them in practice when
using external libraries.

------
MikeHawk
Does someone know what painting is in the overcoming bias's header?

~~~
kevbin
Looks like John William Waterhouse's Ulysses and the Sirens:
[http://www.artmagick.com/pictures/picture.aspx?id=5614&n...](http://www.artmagick.com/pictures/picture.aspx?id=5614&name=ulysses-
sirens-1891)

~~~
MikeHawk
many thanks

